# FX-3 issues....



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a FOXPRO fx-3 e caller. I am not sure if this is a new problem or just never noticed it before. When I am calling and not in line of site of the caller I cannot control the volume. I however can control which sound I want to load. It has new batteries in both the hand unit and the caller.

Any thoughts ??


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Intermittent remote problems were a regular thing with my FX3 and now my FX5. It might be the volume one minute, the mute button the next. It just simply does not send a signal sometimes. In one thread I mentioned that I sometimes have to get up and go turn the caller off and back on again to fix the issue. Oh, and neither if my remotes have ever worked out past 50-60 yards even with brand new batteries.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I think Foxpro only wants them to be used in line of site. I dont know if I read that or if they told me that but I think that is right. I have a fx3 and have set it 200 yards away with no problems. I only do this in high windy days to catch that yote down wind. I jsut wish they had a light or something to tell you if you are on mute or not. I'm going to up grade to the fx5 in the spring. I hope that remote has a volume level on it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well ok thanks guys....Mine works well out to at least 100 yards...never tested it out farther than that.

Thank you Chris and Furtaker.

Anyone else ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have noticed it also on my spitfire. If I put it over the edge of a hill the remote is spotty. I have a small (5") tripod under it and that has made a big difference. I think they work much better when off the ground. Sometimes I even hang it in a bush over my mojo.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...I want to sell my jack in the box and get a mojo...you knew that though.

Seeing that I have lot of trees I do tend to get it up high 1) for sound reaching out 2) for working better

Thanks Don.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I use a different brand of caller that is supposed to get 200 yds. and am lucky to get 100 yds. it has an antena that sticks up a couple of feet but, sometimes it does not reach very far. It works great in cold weather too.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Cold crisp air = low moisture. Not sure if that helps or not ?

I am going to call FoxPro today.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Chris I was wondering if yours had any speaker problems ?


----------



## Black_Wolf (Jun 27, 2010)

I used to have some probs with my FX3 not being responsive to commands, trouble getting it going once placed and in my hide. Crackling or white noise as some call it, and generally poor performance.

I switched over to some quality NIMH rechargeables and stopped using the alkline batteries like duracell and my caller runs like a race horse now.

It has wicked range and will pick up commands from the remote when it is blocked out of sight out in the woods

Maybe give them a try and see if the probs clears up?

Have heard this many times before also.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I called and spoke with Joe. He was helpful and offered to help me out. I am going to send it in and he promissed it would be back in the mail in a few days. I may up grade to a better hand set also ? He offered to change my sounds also, so I am going to post a choice of sounds .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Joe offered to take mine back in as well. They are certainly good with support. His email to be is below. Hopefully it can help others who might be having similar problems.



> Hi Chris,
> 
> First and foremost, I sure do apologize for the slew of problems you seem to have been experiencing with our units. We do have a lot of pride in our gear and certainly try to make sure that every FOXPRO user is having the best experience as possible. It does no good for you or us if the product is not performing up to its expectations.
> 
> ...


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes...sounds like the same guy...very nice. Better than alot of those customer service guys/gals from India who say...no no..not under warranty. Where did you buy it...no no warranty no good ! Had that happen with my Jack LaLanne's juicer today.

I am telling Jack ! ha ha. He will whip em good and into shape !


----------



## Black_Wolf (Jun 27, 2010)

Cant beat that.

Get er done.


----------

